# Silver Subscription



## Alexander Kalinowski (Feb 7, 2019)

Is this still a thing? Not seeing many signatures around here.
If so, what are the specs on image filesize and formats?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 7, 2019)

Most of the site's subscription stuff has switched over to Patreon now.


----------



## Alexander Kalinowski (Feb 7, 2019)

Most?  Or all?


----------



## SkidAce (Feb 7, 2019)

Morrus said:


> Most of the site's subscription stuff has switched over to Patreon now.




However, we are still paying for the silver subscription ( I have for a long while). 

Currently I pay for Silver Subscription and Ensider.  

And I am happy to.  I dont want to lose my portrait or my "better" signature.

So I am curious as to the status.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 8, 2019)

The functionality is still the same here, but most people choose to support the site via Patreon instead.


----------



## Alexander Kalinowski (Feb 16, 2019)

I see no option for signatures.


----------



## Ancalagon (Feb 17, 2019)

Morrus said:


> The functionality is still the same here, but most people choose to support the site via Patreon instead.




Most, but not everyone.  This is the second thread about this... if you want to drop this feature (non patreon support)... please let us know so we can switch, or stop.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 17, 2019)

Ancalagon said:


> Most, but not everyone.  This is the second thread about this... if you want to drop this feature (non patreon support)... please let us know so we can switch, or stop.




They’re two entirely different things. One offers some little forum perks, the other offers weekly D&D articles and adventures. You can choose whichever you prefer.


----------



## Ancalagon (Feb 17, 2019)

Morrus said:


> They’re two entirely different things. One offers some little forum perks, the other offers weekly D&D articles and adventures. You can choose whichever you prefer.




I know the difference.  the problem is that *it's not working*.  I've paid for copper, but my name isn't in copper, my signature is gone, even my custom title is gone.  People with silver level are also not getting their perks.  

It's a little frustrating.  Maybe we weren't clear enough?  But essentially it's like being  in a restaurant, saying "excuse me, where are the pancakes I ordered?" and you replying "oh, pancakes and crepes are different, most people here take crepes but pancakes are available".     That's great, but where are the pancakes?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 17, 2019)

Ancalagon said:


> I know the difference.  the problem is that *it's not working*.  I've paid for copper, but my name isn't in copper, my signature is gone, even my custom title is gone.  People with silver level are also not getting their perks.
> 
> It's a little frustrating.  Maybe we weren't clear enough?  But essentially it's like being  in a restaurant, saying "excuse me, where are the pancakes I ordered?" and you replying "oh, pancakes and crepes are different, most people here take crepes but pancakes are available".     That's great, but where are the pancakes?




That certainly wasn’t my takeaway from what you were saying! Thanks for letting me know. I’ll see if I can figure out what’s wrong.


----------



## Ancalagon (Feb 17, 2019)

Morrus said:


> That certainly wasn’t my takeaway from what you were saying! Thanks for letting me know. I’ll see if I can figure out what’s wrong.




All right!  I'm glad I brought it up.

In my experience, 50% of conflicts are nothing more than miscommunication.  Who's fault was it?  Does it matter?  Not at all, what matters is that we solve the problem!  I'm pretty sure you're operating in good faith here


----------



## Morrus (Feb 17, 2019)

Ancalagon said:


> In my experience, 50% of conflicts are nothing more than miscommunication.  Who's fault was it?  Does it matter?  Not at all, what matters is that we solve the problem!




There was a conflict? I didn’t even release there *was* a conflict or that there was any fault to assign. 



> I'm pretty sure you're operating in good faith here




It’s certainly one of the strangest conversations I’ve had recently! 

Ah well!


----------



## Ancalagon (Feb 19, 2019)

Morrus said:


> There was a conflict? I didn’t even release there *was* a conflict or that there was any fault to assign.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There could have been a conflict if I had decided "Morrus is ignoring us rabble rabble".  Instead it was just miscommunication.


----------



## Alexander Kalinowski (Feb 20, 2019)

I cannot see my avatar in the forums although I have set one in the options and I cannot edit signatures.


----------



## TreChriron (Aug 4, 2019)

I think the upgrade code robots are ignoring us. I just upgraded to silver but I don't have access to any of the perks... Working with code everyday I'm used to the robots not doing what they're told. They are SO touchy.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 4, 2019)

I can fix that manually for you, but our move to the new software is - with luck - only days away now.


----------

